# Dremel Tutorial?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to a tutorial (Youtube, preferably) on trimming goats' feet with a Dremel?

Thank You!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I've never heard of such a thing. Why would you need to use a power tool?


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I could understand using a dremel to possibly "touch up" and create a more finished look to a hoof, but not using one from start to end.
I would think the sound and heat that would be created from extended use, would be more uncomfortable than clipper/file trimming. By the time I trim hooves, there is quite a bit that needs to be removed.

I know that's not what you asked for and maybe I'm wrong. If you do use it, I would like to hear the results.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A couple people here use their Dremel to trim hooves.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard of it, too and would love to see a tutorial.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Heres one with a grinder. Just a bigger dremel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj9BMmY4teI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks, Doug. I can see how that would be handy for finishing, but I'm afraid my goats would FREAK OUT at the sound of the angle grinder! I did find a Youtube video on using a Dremel to trim dogs' nails, and that helped some. I mainly needed to see which attachment was used.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Well, once again, and meaning no offense, WHY do you need to use a power tool? If it's a physical infirmity I can see it, but a Dremel, even the high dollar ones are going to create an awful lot of heat. I have a very, very large supply of Dremel type cutting tools and other than a few wood rasps I can't think of anything that would handle foot trimming. The problem with the rasps if going to be the openings filling with moist trimmings.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I occasionally use a Dremel to trim our parrots claws but it normally proves to be a painful experience for me. 

I can't imagine a goat not being completely freaked out by one.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> Well, once again, and meaning no offense, WHY do you need to use a power tool? If it's a physical infirmity I can see it, but a Dremel, even the high dollar ones are going to create an awful lot of heat. I have a very, very large supply of Dremel type cutting tools and other than a few wood rasps I can't think of anything that would handle foot trimming. The problem with the rasps if going to be the openings filling with moist trimmings.


Well, Bret, it *is* an infirmity issue for me, and I'm exploring all the options out there.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Our grinder is the size of the one shown.
If I could get away with not using trimmers I sure would!
It's no different noise wise than anything else & they get used to the sound.
Yes the hoof can get hot if you are in one spot too long.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

A Dremel is about 1/2 the decibels of an angle grinder. It is also much easier to operate a Dremel one-handed than an angle grinder. There's a lot of vibration sent up through the hoof when you use either tool. That will likely be the goat's primary objection. You could always hog-tie the goat. I have had to do that with new goats. They quickly learn that just standing there and letting me trim is much preferred over being hog-tied and sat on. I'm sure a goat could get used to the vibration of having his hoof Dremel'd. 

I use an angle grinder on my horses' hooves and it is work. Less work than a rasp, but still work. 

I agree that there aren't any Dremel bits that are really well-suited for trimming goat hooves. It will take a long time to abrade off much hoof. It is going to make a fine dust that will stink like burning fingernails. The dust will get on your clothes, in your hair, into your nose and you'll smell it for the rest of the day. I'm thinking that the drum sanding bit is the only one that would work at all. You will want to have a wire brush on hand to occasionally tap the sanding bit against (while running on the lowest speed) in order to un-clog the sanding surface.

If you get a Dremel with a flex-shaft, it would probably be easier for you to use, if you have grip strength issues. You hang the Dremel kind of like an IV bag and then the flex-shaft has a reach of about 3' I think. It's been a while since I've had mine out of the workbench so I don't remember the length.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Another problem is that the tiny size of the sanding drum bit means that it is difficult to get the bottom of the hoof level and uniform.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

I use one, it works GREAT! I use my trimmers to get the bulk but I can't seem to get the toe angle as good as I want with trimmers, so out comes the dremel, I do my finish work with it and love it. I only use it on the adults that have harder hooves, the youngsters I just use the trimmer.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

lovinglife said:


> I use one, it works GREAT! I use my trimmers to get the bulk but I can't seem to get the toe angle as good as I want with trimmers, so out comes the dremel, I do my finish work with it and love it. I only use it on the adults that have harder hooves, the youngsters I just use the trimmer.


So what bit do you use?


OP: Flex shaft is nice for a smaller hand piece but the shaft can restrict position of hand piece. 

I've used a dremel to do the dogs nails, it's nice because if you hit the vein it's a tiny dot of blood rather than a gushing orifice. I also use it to just trim the rough edges when I use the clippers.

Fine drum sander for smoothing edges and rough drum sander for taking off more material. It does get hot so you have to move around a lot. ..and remember to trim any longer hair away from the area (not sure this would be an issue with goats) cause it can wrap up on that spinning shaft _fast._

When my corded dremel bit the dust I got a cordless...won't ever go back.
I do find that using dremel has it's own hand fatigue issues tho. Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

No advice on the dremel. But if using shears, it helps to soak the goats feet for a while before you trim. I try to do the trimming during a good rainy period, whether they need it then or not. I just trim more frequently on some of the goats with really tough feet. Easier to shave off a pinch every couple of weeks then try to get the trimmers through a big hardened chunk. Hey, you might try doing a dremel touch up every couple of weeks. Sounds like it works better for that than cutting through. The goats could think of it as a spa pedi!


----------



## Tim D Pruitt (Sep 28, 2013)

I learned to do this from our cow vet who was trimming cows feet for the show. I use a grinder similar to the one on this video on our Nubians. I find that you still need the hand trimmers first to trim the excess off. The grinder does a beautiful job on finishing the hoof. Be sure and wear heavy gloves as you can easily injure your hands. Also I find goggles are a must as the the dust will get into your eyes and irritate them and possibly cause an infection. Also it creates quite a bit of dust especially when done inside and you might want to consider a dust mask. 

Tim D Pruitt
www.pruittvillefarms.com


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you, everyone, for all the input & insights!


----------

